# Finished Chariot



## dsharlock (Aug 24, 2008)

Here's a link to photos of my completed Chariot:

http://www.ipms-css.org/wp-gallery2.php?g2_itemId=7394

In-progress shots here:

http://www.ipms-css.org/wp-gallery2.php?g2_itemId=6477

The reference photos and builds on this message board were invaluable to getting this project done. Thanks to all concerned, especially Ductapforever, whose detailing I basically copied.

Bill


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

WOW! What a nice piece of work. Your attention to detail is amazing. Love the floor of the Chariot and the way the luggage on top looks so true to scale -- how on earth did you do the rolled up tarp? And the buckles on the seat belts, geesh.

I am envious. A wonderful display piece. Thanks for the pics and the progress pics.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 15, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful! What a fantastic job....

A.D.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Pure BRILLIANCE!! Outstanding work on all points, and THANK YOU for the "in progress" pics; they are in invaluable resource for those of us who haven't yet put ours together, in addition to all the pics from Ductapeforever's pics!!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Bill,
I am truely speachless. This is by far the best Chariot build I have seen. I am humbled by your kind words. I can only hope mine turns out as nice. I love the deck plate, an idea I hadn't thought of, and one I'll borrow from you sir. I am waiting for Drew's figure set then back on my build.

Herb


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Fantastic buildup! Looks like the real item. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

As I said on the detailing thread, nicest buildup I've seen. You Have To send pictures of this to Fine Scale Modeler and Cultman and anywhere else you can think of, to spread the word about Moebius and to show off what beautiful models his kits can be built into.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Aww, who are you trying to kid? That's the REAL thing, and it's parked in your driveway!!!! :roll:
Congratulations on a very sweet build, and welcome to our forum, dsharlock! :wave:


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

great work,Bill.alex


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Truly awe inspiring!! Any idea on the workhours spent? What a work of art!!

Wayne


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Superb! And thanks for the excellent photography too-often under rated.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Just awesome!

This is an amazing build, well done. Your attention to detail, just screams hours and hours of work. You should be very proud of the finished product. Truly a piece of art.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sgariepy (Jun 20, 2003)

Splendid work. And I second JeffG : Thanks for the great pictures.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would have to agree with the others! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

This is as good as it can get.You put a motherload of effort in this one and it really paid off in return.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Marvelous job! I love the attention to detail you gave it. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Well that is one truly inspiring job you have done there. :woohoo: Really great photos too. :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing them mate


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

What kind of masking medium was used to prevent the paint from bleeding on the clear surface.Any recomendations from you modelers on this subject.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I used Aztek Dummy vynal paint masking tailored specifically for The Chariot, and am pleased with the results. They're available over at CultTVman's Hobbyshop website.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

INCREDIBLE! That looks like the real thing for sure! :thumbsup:

I like the subtle shading in your paint job--adds a lot of realism.

I'll be saving your pics as reference for sure!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Awesome!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Awesome detailed work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*Excellent work there Sir!!!*

*Very well done:thumbsup:*


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Tamiya masking tape works very well.alex


----------



## Rick N (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Dsharlock ! I must say that your Moebius Chariot looks awesome! My honey got me the Moebius kit for Christmas this year but it will be a while before I get the chance to build it. I can only hope that when finished, it will be half as good as yours. Thanks for the beautiful pictures. Rick N


----------



## dsharlock (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words for my Chariot. I'm really overwhelmed by the response it has gotten. Thanks very much.

I used Tamiya masking tape to mask the windows (and anything else, for that matter). I've always had great success with all of Tamiya's products (including the models, of course).

This was a fairly long project, spread out over a few months. I started working on the kit almost immediately after I got it, and finished it in early december. I stopped work on it for a while because I dreaded doing the Bare Metal Foil parts. 

Again, thank you for all the kind words.

Bill


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

I hear you -- I used bare metal foil on mine as well -- I had to stop every now and then for a break when my retinas started bleeding and I had nashed all my teeth down to the roots.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Outstanding! The shot underneath showing the grill work and slightly muted orange tones looks 1:1 scale...


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

To: *dsharlock* (Bill), Please reveiw your "Hobby Talk Private Messages' Inbox". I have a question to ask of you.

- Ben


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

WOW!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Very nice build up! In fact the best I've seen so far! 

I hope you don't mind but I will be borrowing a few ideas from you...

MMM


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Jeez you did a nice job on that.

I hope you'll take it as a compliment that I plan to copy your moves every step of the way.

Congrats on a beautiful model.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*Again Great Job!*

*I am currently doing another Chariot and broke out all my Reference material....Hopefully it will come out Half as Beautiful as yours Sir!*

*....Then another Space Pod with Lights..*


*THEN THE FLYING SUB:woohoo:*


----------



## BruceDownunder (Aug 25, 2008)

It's pics like this and modellers like you that make me get these things out of the box and start/resume working on them.
Awesome stuff and the best build up I've ever seen of this great kit.

Cheers,

Bruce


----------



## jeffking45 (Aug 31, 2008)

hello chariot builders i have a question to ask all of you . does anyone have any of the pictures of ductapeforevers pictures of his chariot build stored if so can someone send me the pictures. i would greatly appreciate it jeffking45.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome work of art dsharlock. I saved every picture for future reference. Bravo !!!


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

That's amazing. I'm curious, do you do a lot of armor?


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

I know that a model is great when I have to keep coming back to the thread and looking again because I can't believe my eyes. This is a sublime piece of modeling.

Any chance we'll see it at WonderFest this May?

Lee


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: Congratulations, dsharlock! I've brought your build-up to the attention of Robert "Uncle Odie" Vanderpoole, who is just as impressed as the rest of us here at HobbyTalk, and he will shortly be in touch with you regarding showcasing your magnificent Chariot on his website, which contains the largest collection of Irwin Allen-related collectibles on the world-wide web. :hat:


----------



## dsharlock (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for the new compliments! I'll try to answer a few questions:

>I'm curious, do you do a lot of armor?

Almost never. I build many spaceships and monsters. Here's my collection of galleries on the Sprue Stretcher website:

http://www.ipms-css.org/wp-gallery2.php?g2_itemId=791

>Any chance we'll see it at WonderFest this May?

Maybe. I am planning on going, although I'm not that keen on competitions. There's enough little problems that would probably disqualify it (especially by IPMS standards). For example, there's a bit of a gap between the clear shell and the chassis. Also, one of the windows has a crack in it. I've got a few months to think about it, I guess.

Seaview: Thanks for the recommendation! I look forward to hearing from Uncle Odie. BTW, I love your photo. DAS BOOT has always been one of my ll-time favorite movies, and I love Erwin Leder's character.


Bill


----------



## dsharlock (Aug 24, 2008)

I mean Otto Sander. Sorry.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

dsharlock said:


> Maybe. I am planning on going, although I'm not that keen on competitions. There's enough little problems that would probably disqualify it (especially by IPMS standards). For example, there's a bit of a gap between the clear shell and the chassis. Also, one of the windows has a crack in it. I've got a few months to think about it, I guess.


Even if you don't enter it in the contest, please bring it to let us admirers gawk at it at the Friday night party or something. It is one of the finest examples of this kit I've seen--and there have been LOTS of nice ones!

Lee


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

To me, a ringing endorsement like this from Lee is almost better than a gold medal at WF. Yes, please bring it for all to see!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I floated the idea of all of us who are coming to the fest to bring our chariots an/or pods. they're fairly small and easy to transport. Even if you don't plan on entering them, I still think it would be neat to see how everybody made their unique.


----------

